# Southern Utah, Jacob Lake area riding



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Jacobs Lake is in Northern Arizona. On the North Rim of the Grand Canyon. it's in the Kaibab National Forest and is a beautiful area, Mostly Ponderosa pines and around 7000 foot elevation. The XP-Rides does an enedurance ride along the north rim if you are into endurance rides. They have a lot of photos on their website from their endurance rides.

I know nothing about this particular guide. And personally I have not ridden that far South.

I do a lot of trail rides in Southern Utah.
Tell me more about what you want to see, Where you are coming from, are you bringing your own horses, how comfortable you are in doing a self guided trip, or do you need to hire a guide.

Years ago, my wife's mother retired to St George UT. So we kinda developed a a tradition of going to visit her in the cooler months. Thanksgiving to Easter. ( my wife went all year, I just tagged along when the weather was more pleasant) I started taking the horses down and trying to find places to ride. The Back Country Horsemen, the local tack /feed stores, the horse motel I put the horses up in all were good sources of information about trails in the area.

I found some other horse people on the internet who lived in the area, and joined them for several rides. Had some great rides and made some great friends.

I'd be happy to suggest some trails if you want to try self guided.

Riding in Zions Park near St George


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

I LOVED Zion Nat Park!!
I was there in June on a tour. Did a lot of hiking. Wish I could have gone riding tough. It was so beautiful.
*Jealous*

I did however get to go mule riding on the north rim of the Grand Canyon. Have some spectacular photos from that one.


----------

